

JSNES: A JavaScript NES emulator - mjhea0
http://fir.sh/projects/jsnes/

======
jmduke
This is the absolute definition of a nitpick, but JSNES is a fairly bad name,
seeing as the successor to the NES was the SNES.

~~~
chrismonsanto
Yeah, it sounds like an SNES Java applet. Maybe NESJs or something.

------
orr94
Pretty cool. Audio lags behind video, at least in Super Mario.

